# كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب



## وليم تل (6 يونيو 2008)

(((( كلمات لاتكتب بحروف ))))


(((( أنما كتبت بالقلب ))))



خذ نفساً عميقاً..واسترخي.بإحساسك...وانثر الشجوون

وتمهل..وأنت تقرءاها...لان القلب سوف يقرءا تلك الحروف








[/URL][/IMG]
عندما ينظر الإنسان 

إلى السماء في ليلة حالكة 

أو ليلة مقمرة 

ويرى النجوم السامرة 

وقد التفت حول القمر الزاهر 

يحس بعمق الجمال 

وعند الغروب يتعانق الليل والنهار مع الليل 

وتظهر لوحة الشفق رائعة جدا 

ويحس الإنسان بروعة الجمال 

يراقب الإنسان بذهول نحلة تطير 

تنتقل من زهرة إلى زهرة 

فيصمت فيه الناطق وينطق منه الصامت 

فيسمع لغة عذبة تأتي من المجهول 

ولا عهد له بها من قبل 

هذه بعض صور الجمال الروحي 

الجمال الذي يرقق الوجدان 

ويجعل شعور الإنسان مرهفا شفافا 

ويبعث الارتياح في النفس 

ويوقظ الضمائر ويرتقي بالمشاعر 

وعندها تصمت دقات الزمن وتنجلي الإسرار 






[/URL][/IMG]
يقول احد الحكماء :​
" لماذا يسجن الإنسان نفسه داخل شق في الحائط؟؟؟ 

ويتقوقع داخل همومه وشهواته مثله مثل النملة ! 

لماذا يعض الإنسان على أصابعه من الغيظ

او يطوي ضلوعه على ثأر 

أن هذا الكون الفسيح بما فيه من دقة ونظام واتزان 

يوحي باله عظيم لا يخطىء ميزانه كريم لا يكف عن العطاء 

لماذا لا نخرج من جحورنا ونر قوقعتنا 

لنطل برؤوسنا على الدنيا ونتأمل ونتدبر

لقد رماني أناس بحجارة فجمعتها 

وبنيت بيتا لفقير يحتاج إلى ملجأ 

ورماني آخرون بالورود فجمعتها 

ووزعتها على الذين أحبهم 

وأنا أحب الناس كل الناس 

ولكني اكره الخطأ فيهم






[/URL][/IMG]

رحلتنا

رحلة العذاب والحب الحزين

علمتني انك في السماء نجمة 

أنك في العلياء قمة 

القمر لا تطال بدواوين من الشعر

والقمة لا توصل بكلمات من الصمت وصدفة البحر 

انك النجاح والأمنية الحلم الجميل والأغنية 

ومرات ومرات 

تمر على الإنسان لحظات لا يدري خلالها ماذا يقول وماذا يفعل ،.! 

وينطق الإنسان بالهذيان فيما يتوهمون 

ويقول كلمات ظاهرها أنها جوفاء ولا تحمل معنى 

ولكنها كلمات تنطق برموز 

يعيش الإنسان داخل سياجها 

ينطق بها غامضة 

لأنها السر الذي يغلف حياته 

ويصنع هدفا وسلما يرتقي به إلى عالم السعادة 

ويصر الناس إلى أن تشرح نفسك أمامهم 

وأن تطلعهم على ملفات حياتك






[/URL][/IMG]

التي لا تحب أن تقرأ ،.! 

أنهم يريدون تمزيق ستائر فرضها القدر عليك 

ولا تملك الخيار في تمزيقها ،.! 

فهل تنشغل بحياة الآخرين وهمومهم؟

وهل تحب أن تشارك غيرك بصفحات حياتك ؟

فلماذا لاننظر إلى ماهو جميل والى كل النعم التي أنعمها الله رب المجد علينا ؟

ولماذا نبحث عن الحزن في أعماقنا ولانبحث عن السعادة ؟

لماذا لحظاتنا الجميلة تمر بسرعة ولانذكر سوى الألم والحزن ؟


ارفع راسك إلى السماء وانظر إلى رحمة الرب عليك


واعلم أن الأمل لايموت وانك من تصنع السعادة






[/URL][/IMG]​


----------



## vetaa (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب*



> ارفع راسك إلى السماء وانظر إلى رحمة الرب عليك
> 
> 
> واعلم أن الأمل لايموت وانك من تصنع السعادة


صح كلامك

موضوع جميل يا وليم
كالعاده بجد


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب*



> ارفع راسك إلى السماء وانظر إلى رحمة الرب عليك
> 
> 
> واعلم أن الأمل لايموت وانك من تصنع السعادة



كلام  سليم

وموضوع اجمل

شكرااااااااااااا يا وليم

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## cuteledia (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب*

*الموضوع جمييييييييل اوي يا زعيمنا والكلمات اجمل
تسلم ايدك ... يسوع يبارك حياتك*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب*

لقد رماني أناس بحجارة فجمعتها 

وبنيت بيتا لفقير يحتاج إلى ملجأ 

ورماني آخرون بالورود فجمعتها 

ووزعتها على الذين أحبهم 

وأنا أحب الناس كل الناس 

ولكني اكره الخطأ فيهم


ياه كلمات فعلا يقراها القلب قبل العين
بجد انا بشكرك عليها
جميله جدا
شكرا يا وليم على الانغام الجميله اللى انت كتبها دى
ربنا يباركك يا رب
و تمتعنا اكتر و اكتر يا زعيمنا الغالى​


----------



## just member (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب*

*كلام موزون*
*ميرسى اوى على الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب*

* الله يا وليم علي الكلام الرائع وفي تامل عظيم*
*اشكرك عزيزي *
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## وليم تل (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب*

حقا انتى الاجمل 
فيتا
بمرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب*

حقا انتى الاجمل
كاندى 
بمرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب*

حقا انتى الاجمل
كاتيلدا
بمرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب*

حقا انتى الاجمل
نيفين ثروت
بمرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب*

شكرا جوجو
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب*

الروعة من روعتك
ميرو انجل
بمرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2008)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعة ياوليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## الحانوتى (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب*

*انا مش هقتبس جزء واعلق عليه
لانى النص كله جميل ومقدرش اعلق عليه لانو كلامى يعزينا ويقوينا ويمهلنا ويحينا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وتكتب احلى واجمل من كدا​*


----------



## amjad-ri (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب*

موضوع جميل 
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب*

الروعة من روعتك
هابى انجل
وبمرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب*

حقا انت الاجمل
الحانوتى
بمرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب*

حقا انت الاجمل
امجد
بمرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## happy angel (27 يونيو 2008)

كلام فى منتهى الروعة ياوليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فونتالولو (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك يا استاذ وليم فعلا القلب هو الي قرا مش العين بس ميمنعش اني القلب تعب من القرأ شويه اصله اول مره يقر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بس تعيش ايدك الموضوع جميل اويىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى_


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب*

الروعة من روعتك
هابى انجل
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمات لا تقرأ بالعين بل بالقلب*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايدك يا استاذ وليم فعلا القلب هو الي قرا مش العين بس ميمنعش اني القلب تعب من القرأ شويه اصله اول مره يقر
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس تعيش ايدك الموضوع جميل اويىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى_



الف سلامة على قلبك
فونتالولو
ولازم تمرنية عشان ما ينضحكش علية
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2008)

> ارفع راسك إلى السماء وانظر إلى رحمة الرب عليك
> 
> 
> واعلم أن الأمل لايموت وانك من تصنع السعادة



الله عليك يا وليم حقا انها كلمات لا تقرا بالعين وانما بالقلب
اشكرك عليها من اعماق قلبي
وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا نيفين رمزى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل 
شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## وليم تل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لوقا عادل
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك 
مودتى​


----------



## viviane tarek (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*كلمات جمدة موت
ربنا يبركك
حلويين اوى*​


----------



## وليم تل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا فيفيان
على مرورك العطرونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------

